# Apple's iOS 6 maps system is luring motorists into danger, police warn



## Primalz (Dec 10, 2012)

lol 

So apparently it's now not great for your health  to own/use an iphone 5 or iOS6.

Apple's iOS 6 maps system is luring motorists into danger, police warn

http://www.news.com.au/technology/apples-latest-ios-6-maps-system-is-luring-motorists-into-danger-police-warn/story-e6frfro0-1226533592620

Well what do you say to this besides MEGAEPICFAIL!!!!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 10, 2012)

This is why you use at least two GPS units (e.g. Garmin + Tom Tom) and not iPhone.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This is why you use at least two GPS units (e.g. Garmin + Tom Tom) and not iPhone.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This is why you use at least two GPS units (e.g. Garmin + Tom Tom) and not iPhone.



If you read the legal information on Apple's new maps, you will see that their Map information is provided by Tom Tom. So the benefit of having a Tom Tom vs iPhone is... what again? 

I do have a Garmin in the car and my iPhone as backup.


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 10, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> If you read the legal information on Apple's new maps, you will see that their Map information is provided by Tom Tom. So the benefit of having a Tom Tom vs iPhone is... what again?
> 
> I do have a Garmin in the car and my iPhone as backup.



But if Tom Tom created it, then that means Apple didn't, so it's automatically amazing.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 10, 2012)

Kantastic said:


> But if Tom Tom created it, then that means Apple didn't, so it's automatically amazing.



Read what I said a little more carefully. Apple created the software. Tom Tom provided the map information.



Aquinus said:


> their Map information is provided by Tom Tom.



I said Tom Tom provides map info, not the App.


----------



## acerace (Dec 10, 2012)

Apple better fixes it soon, or else people will die.

I wonder do Apple will get sue because of this?


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 10, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Read what I said a little more carefully. Apple created the software. Tom Tom provided the map information.
> 
> 
> 
> I said Tom Tom provides map info, not the App.



Doesn't matter, everyone knows Tom Tom maps are the best.

I hope you sense my irrationality here.



acerace said:


> Apple better fixes it soon, or else people will die.
> 
> I wonder do Apple will get sue because of this?



Oh please, Google Maps told me to bike (read, 2 wheels, 1 chain, 2 pedals, no motor) ON a freeway. I'm thankful that I was smart enough not to follow those directions, but I guess some people aren't as fortunate.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 10, 2012)

A: This isn't Apple's fault because they get their map information from Tom Tom and the location of the address is inaccurate so that would be Tom Tom's fault since they provided this information. Is Apple liable? I doubt it.

B: Clearly Tom Tom doesn't care about Australia.  I don't have as much sympathy if people didn't look at a map before they left to get an idea for where they are actually going instead of mindlessly following a GPS. That's faith being put into something that doesn't deserve it (GPS' as a whole.)


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I don't have as much sympathy if people didn't look at a map before they left to get an idea for where they are actually going instead of mindlessly following a GPS. That's faith being put into something that doesn't deserve it (GPS' as a whole.)



People use GPSs so they don't have to use maps. It's the point of them.

Also, shouldn't this be in Software?


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 10, 2012)

FordGT90Concept said:


> This is why you use at least two GPS units (e.g. Garmin + Tom Tom) and not iPhone.



Or how about if you are heading downtown, and the GPS is taking you into the wilderness, you don't go into the wilderness.

Be the least bit skeptical of the GPS system, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Or how about if you are heading downtown, and the GPS is taking you into the wilderness, you don't go into the wilderness.
> 
> Be the least bit skeptical of the GPS system, and you'll be fine.



^ pretty much this. i never use a GPS unless i have no idea where i am. most of the time i can check a google map for an address and look at the surrounding roads and i will figure out how to get there using good old fashion intuition and sense of direction. apparently not everyone can be as leet as i am


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> ^ pretty much this. i never use a GPS unless i have no idea where i am. most of the time i can check a google map for an address and look at the surrounding roads and i will figure out how to get there using good old fashion intuition and sense of direction. apparently not everyone can be as leet as i am



I wonder if they even teach kids how to read maps anymore. I remember when I was in school they would teach us how to read maps, use a compass, balance check books, mail letters. They haven't even taught my kids how to write cursive yet. I had to start teaching them. Also the "history" they learn is so PC it makes me sick and they learn so LITTLE about how the world and government really works. Most think the president makes the laws.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wonder if they even teach kids how to read maps anymore. I remember when I was in school they would teach us how to read maps, use a compass, balance check books, mail letters. They haven't even taught my kids how to write cursive yet. I had to start teaching them. Also the "history" they learn is so PC it makes me sick and they learn so LITTLE about how the world and government really works. Most think the president makes the laws.



There is some talk in the UK about adding Orienteering into Physical Education lessons just to give kids some map/planning skills as well as keeping fit (ish).

As for GPS/Sat Nav, I only ever turn mine on within a couple of miles of the final destination.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> There is some talk in the UK about adding Orienteering into Physical Education lessons just to give kids some map/planning skills as well as keeping fit (ish).
> 
> As for GPS/Sat Nav, I only ever turn mine on within a couple of miles of the final destination.



Its sad they have to "introduce" such basic skills. A compass can save your life. It has mine.


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2012)

Tatty_One said:


> There is some talk in the UK about adding Orienteering into Physical Education lessons just to give kids some map/planning skills as well as keeping fit (ish).
> 
> As for GPS/Sat Nav, I only ever turn mine on within a couple of miles of the final destination.



we have that here, have had for ages, and it doesnt help.


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wonder if they even teach kids how to read maps anymore. I remember when I was in school they would teach us how to read maps, use a compass, balance check books, mail letters. They haven't even taught my kids how to write cursive yet. I had to start teaching them. Also the "history" they learn is so PC it makes me sick and they learn so LITTLE about how the world and government really works. Most think the president makes the laws.



I kinda agree but cursive writing?

EDIT: And to be fair most kids today don't have to deal with that anyway. Maps? Internet. Balance check books? "WTF is a checkbook?" Mail letters? Good god, is this the 50's? We invent all this awesome technology and promptly proclaim that anyone who are relaying on them to be stupid. Which is pretty insane if you think about it. The tecnology is there to make things easier. It's made to be used, but when we use it we're stupid.

EDIT again: Seriously, why would you teach your children to write cursive?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Frick said:


> I kinda agree but cursive writing?



I still write in cursive. So do a lot of older generations in the US. Most younger generations write like retards with text talk or "bubble letters". I had someone hand me a hand written report once (long story) and I damn near fired the chick because of how she wrote. She put little smiley faces on top of her "i".


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I still write in cursive. So do a lot of older generations in the US. Most younger generations write like retards with text talk or "bubble letters". I had someone hand me a hand written report once (long story) and I damn near fired the chick because of how she wrote.



I don't know if you read the edited parts of my posts above, but how the hell can you fault anyone for that? And who cares about what the older generation does? That is not an excuse for anything.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Frick said:


> I don't know if you read the edited parts of my posts above, but how the hell can you fault anyone for that? And who cares about what the older generation does? That is not an excuse for anything.



For the simple fact you are relying on things out of your control. What if you don't have a computer or cant afford one? What if your GPS breaks in the middle of a trip? How do you mail a package without learning how to write a letter? You are assuming you will ALWAYS have access to the web and a working GPS. You need to learn how to live without electronics man.

And I teach my kids cursive because it shows class and a little deeper knowlage of how to write then "OMGWTFBBQ Mi BFF JUS G0T HAX!"


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> For the simple fact you are relying on things out of your control. What if you dont have a computer or cant afford one? What if your GPS breaks in the middle of a trip? How do you mail a package without learning how to write a letter?



But it's how the world works. Most things are out of your control. You can learn how to do everything old style, that is fine, but don't fault others for using technology that is getting more and more integrated in their lives. Everything runs on computers, we have to rely on them. We have no damned choice.

EDIT: DAMN THESE EDITS. 

Life without internet for a lot of people would be the same as life without eyesight. You might as well learn how to read braille.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Frick said:


> But it's how the world works. Most things are out of your control. You can learn how to do everything old style, that is fine, but don't fault others for using technology that is getting more and more integrated in their lives. Everything runs on computers, we have to rely on them. We have no damned choice.



You may not. But I sure do and if they go down I aint sharing. Knowing the old ways has paid off more then once.

EDIT: 

Life without the internet is very simple and BILLIONS of people survive just fine without it.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 10, 2012)

Hey wait, Apple already said they were fixing the problem:

http://www.theonion.com/video/apple-promises-to-fix-glitches-in-map-software-by,30616/#


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I still write in cursive. So do a lot of older generations in the US. Most younger generations write like retards with text talk or "bubble letters". I had someone hand me a hand written report once (long story) and I damn near fired the chick because of how she wrote. She put little smiley faces on top of her "i".



you are such a troll 

oh, you own apple products but find them inferior.

oh, you own dayz but wont install it because you heard you would get a virus

oh, you still write in cursive because you are insane


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 10, 2012)

Frick said:


> Life without internet for a lot of people would be the same as life without eyesight. You might as well learn how to read braille.



Thats why people wear glasses, read maps and write letters


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> you are such a troll
> 
> oh, you own apple products but find them inferior.
> 
> ...



1. My job pays for them. Not me.
2. It does infect your computer. Two people I know have been hit.
3. Cursive is also FASTER to write in.



Tatty_One said:


> Thats why people wear glasses, read maps and write letters



If the shit ever hits the fan, this generation under me is SO SCREWED.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 10, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> If you read the legal information on Apple's new maps, you will see that their Map information is provided by Tom Tom. So the benefit of having a Tom Tom vs iPhone is... what again?
> 
> I do have a Garmin in the car and my iPhone as backup.


Tom Tom's map data doesn't do routing, Apple's software does.  Tom Tom's software is far better than Apple's.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> 1. My job pays for them. Not me.
> 2. It does infect your computer. Two people I know have been hit.
> 3. Cursive is also FASTER to write in.
> 
> ...



1. 

2. you bought a game you believe infects your computer?

3. typing is faster than writing cursive


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> 1.
> 
> 2. you bought a game you believe infects your computer?
> 
> 3. typing is faster than writing cursive



2. I didn't buy it. It was gifted to me by a kind sir.

3. Not everything should be typed. (letter to your father for example)


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Lol, way to throw the gift back in his face.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Lol, way to throw the gift back in his face.



Naaaa I'm gonna buy him the stand alone when it comes out to pay him back. I'm not ungrateful like that man.


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You may not. But I sure do and if they go down I aint sharing. Knowing the old ways has paid off more then once.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Life without the internet is very simple and BILLIONS of people survive just fine without it.



I should've said I meant the people of the wealthier, western nations.

[qoute]
If the shit ever hits the fan, this generation under me is SO SCREWED.[/QUOTE]

Not only their generation, but most of your generation too. And a lot of other people. Pretty much everyone actually.

I should also say i agree with you on some things. Like maps and compasses and basic fire making skills (with lighters or matches, it's not the stone ages), those are excellent things to know, and I know quite a lot about that sort of thing for being in my generation. But the thing is everything in this world builds on promises: We promise you that dollar is worth a dollar, we promise we can lend you these moneys, we promise this car will work, we promise the world will work kinda the same tomorrow. And that is what we have to work with. If we want to live and function in this world we have to make gambles, we have to work with and rely on computers, and people react to their surroundings. Why should a modern 20-something kid from Stockholm care about where milk comes from, or how to read maps without his iPhone? He has lived his entire life there, with the ubiquitous Internet constantly at his fingertips. He carries it with it, as do most people here. It is his lover, his joy, his sorrow and his life.

A lot of people (including you and me) live sheltered lives and do the best we can with what we have. That goes for everyone, and as technology and them Digitals burrow deeper and deeper into our lives we become more and more dependant on them. Will shit hit the fan? Oh yes it will, and I'm pretty convinced it'll happen sooner than later. But that doesn't give me the right to belittle people for trusting things they've been taught to trust.

tl;dr "herp derp people are people, also what are we talking about?"


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Frick said:


> I should've said I meant the people of the wealthier, western nations.
> Not only their generation, but most of your generation too. And a lot of other people. Pretty much everyone actually.
> 
> I should also say i agree with you on some things. Like maps and compasses and basic fire making skills (with lighters or matches, it's not the stone ages), those are excellent things to know, and I know quite a lot about that sort of thing for being in my generation. But the thing is everything in this world builds on promises: We promise you that dollar is worth a dollar, we promise we can lend you these moneys, we promise this car will work, we promise the world will work kinda the same tomorrow. And that is what we have to work with. If we want to live and function in this world we have to make gambles, we have to work with and rely on computers, and people react to their surroundings. Why should a modern 20-something kid from Stockholm care about where milk comes from, or how to read maps without his iPhone? He has lived his entire life there, with the ubiquitous Internet constantly at his fingertips. He carries it with it, as do most people here. It is his lover, his joy, his sorrow and his life.
> ...



Ive lived under marshall law man. Ive looted, I've shot over peoples head to defend my stuff, Ive lived without electricity for 6+ months and Ive poached deer for fresh meat when the all powerful government has failed (like they always do). I don't rely on anything in my life for my life I cannot control or destroy. If people wanna rely on little bits of silicon for food and direction that's their choice......but its gonna be epic lulz when the "grid" goes down. I am no dooms day follower. I'm just a typical southern boy in the U.S. Ill use the latest toys sure. But I can MORE then survive without them and honestly I THRIVE in that scenario.


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Ive lived under marshall law man. Ive looted, I've shot over peoples head to defend my stuff, Ive lived without electricity for 6+ months and Ive poached deer for fresh meat when the all powerful government has failed (like they always do). I don't rely on anything in my life for my life I cannot control or destroy. If people wanna rely on little bits of silicon for food and direction that's their choice......but its gonna be epic lulz when the "grid" goes down. I am no dooms day follower. I'm just a typical southern boy in the U.S. Ill use the latest toys sure. But I can MORE then survive without them and honestly I THRIVE in that scenario.



Yeah I know that (and I knew you were gonna say what you've done you cool cool man) but now you're sheltered and you do depent on the silicone, one way or the other.

But speaking on topic, couldn't it just be a fluke in the map software? Because most GPS's I've seen bug out sometimes and require a reset.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Frick said:


> Yeah I know that (and I knew you were gonna say what you've done you cool cool man) but now you're sheltered and you do depent on the silicone, one way or the other.
> 
> But speaking on topic, couldn't it just be a fluke in the map software? Because most GPS's I've seen bug out sometimes and require a reset.



Thats just it man. I'm not dependent. A GPS would never put me in danger. I don't even own a smart phone!  My cell is just a normal flip phone with a old school keypad.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 10, 2012)

If it fell out of an aircraft and hit you on the head, it would.


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 10, 2012)

I use Nautical Charts boys, not that fancy electronic mumbo-jumbo.

Yeah, I got a Sextan too. Thats right, Celestial Navigation brother.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

mlee49 said:


> I use Nautical Charts boys, not that fancy electronic mumbo-jumbo.
> 
> Yeah, I got a Sextan too. Thats right, Celestial Navigation brother.



Like a BOSS!


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 10, 2012)

A company that released mapping software 3 months ago doesn't have the most reliable navigation? Wow, thanks for letting me know that captain obvious.


----------



## IINexusII (Dec 10, 2012)

This IS Apple's fault. They still had a years contract for Google Maps, and decided to release their maps app immaturely. they could have easily refined it until the contract finished and launched it with iOS 7, but iOS6 didn't really bring anything new to the table and maps was really the only new feature.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 10, 2012)

IINexusII said:


> This IS Apple's fault. They still had a years contract for Google Maps, and decided to release their maps app immaturely. they could have easily refined it until the contract finished and launched it with iOS 7, but iOS6 didn't really bring anything new to the table and maps was really the only new feature.



What are you trying to tell us? Who else's fault could it be? Lol...

Lol, iOS 6 didn't bring anythin new to the table? Get your facts straight and come back again.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> What are you trying to tell us? Who else's fault could it be? Lol... What are you tryings to tell us...
> 
> Lol, iOS 6 didn't bring anythin new to the table? Get your facts straight and come back again.



Bringing something new to the table does not equal bringing something good to the table.  I think the iPhone and iOS are excellent products.  They are just heavily overpriced.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Bringing something new to the table does not equal bringing something good to the table.



Its ok 3870x2, They will be wishing that they took a land nav course and learned to read a compass.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Its ok 3870x2, They will be wishing that they took a land nav course and learned to read a compass.



Kids today will never have to kill and eat a goat because they have a week left but only two MREs


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 10, 2012)

This has been an issue with GPS devices since they first started hitting the market.  I remember stories of GPS devices leading truckers down roads that were to narrow, or had bridges that were too low. Or leading motorists down train tracks or bike paths.

It just comes down to people needing to pay attention and not following the devices instructions without using basic common sense.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 10, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Bringing something new to the table does not equal bringing something good to the table.  I think the iPhone and iOS are excellent products.  They are just heavily overpriced.



What about these 200 features isn't good?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Kids today will never have to kill and eat a goat because they have a week left but only two MREs



I don't need "only two" MRE's left to kill and eat a goat


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Kids today will never have to kill and eat a goat because they have a week left but only two MREs



"Only have two MRE's left...." Enough shit paper to last the rest of the FTX!!!


----------



## the54thvoid (Dec 10, 2012)

Nonsense.

Warnings being given to motorists that iOS maps can kill you?  Frankly, you probably need a shock or two to snap you out of your stupidity.  Apple maps don't kill you - _stupid ignorance will_.
Have to side with MM here.  I may have unfettered access to google maps navigation but i still like to look at a map before any trip.  I don't rely on sat nav, I actually rarely use it.  I use a map and *plan a route*. Sat Nav is back up only.  Ironically i use my phones compass a lot when i'm out in new places.  I can use my watch bezel as well though.

And as for writing in cursive - i thought we all still did.  Can't stand text talk (though i may occasionally use 'lol')

Pfft.


----------



## IINexusII (Dec 10, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> What are you trying to tell us? Who else's fault could it be? Lol...
> 
> Lol, iOS 6 didn't bring anythin new to the table? Get your facts straight and come back again.



Maps was one of the main features. anyway what i was trying to say that it was stupid of them to ditch google when they still had a year of service left. 

but like other people are mentioning. it is true that you have to be a real dumb nut to rely 100% on the app and not look at whats right in front of you.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> What about these 200 features isn't good?



lets start with maps and go down the list.

My wife has had an iPhone since Jan 2008.  Atleast once a year since, my wife has been brought to tears due to their shitty map program, or just about every other time she uses it.  It has also created some pretty epic arguments and yelling matches between me and her before we finally used the GPS we had (2008, 2009) and my android phone (2010-current)


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

Reminds me of this EVERYTIME!


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 10, 2012)

IINexusII said:


> Maps was one of the main features. anyway what i was trying to say that it was stupid of them to ditch google when they still had a year of service left.
> 
> but like other people are mentioning. it is true that you have to be a real dumb nut to rely 100% on the app and not look at whats right in front of you.



Google Maps for iPhone did not offer turn by turn navigation. Google did not allow it on the iPhone, only on android devices. Should they have just sat ideally by while Google trampled all over them with turn by turn navigation? No. Of course not.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> Google Maps for iPhone did not offer turn by turn navigation. Google did not allow it on the iPhone, only on android devices. Should they have just sat ideally by while Google trampled all over them with turn by turn navigation? No. Of course not.



Off topic, but where are you in TN?


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 10, 2012)

That's crazy how off this GPS stuff can get.

I still use the good old Delorme Maps  Nothing beats these, after every trip I go back and highlight all the roads I've been on.
I have like 15+ states
http://shop.delorme.com/OA_HTML/DELibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=10096

"For more details than you can ever use in one lifetime, the DeLorme series of Atlas & Gazetteer maps are absolutely the best thing going." —San Francisco Chronicle


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 10, 2012)

3870x2 said:


> Off topic, but where are you in TN?



Chattanooga


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> Chattanooga



I work in chattanooga next to the aquarium


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> I work in chattanooga next to the aquarium



I work for BASF.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> I work for BASF.



You two should SO DO brunch!


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You two should SO DO brunch!


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> I work for BASF.



What do you do at BASF? As we use some of your products for Pest Control, we own a family business.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> You two should SO DO brunch!



LOL


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 10, 2012)

Delta6326 said:


> What do you do at BASF? As we use some of your products for Pest Control, we own a family business.



I'm a process engineer. Chemical engineering major. Deal with a lot of OSHA documentation all day.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> I'm a process engineer. Chemical engineering major. Deal with a lot of OSHA documentation all day.



Yea I work here at Alstom near Bluecross. I am a network technician that deals with switch gear.


----------



## Delta6326 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> I'm a process engineer. Chemical engineering major. Deal with a lot of OSHA documentation all day.



OSHA all day long, that wold drive me crazy .

We use Vector, Termidor and your gel baits. They get the job done.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I work here at Alstom near Bluecross. I am a network technician that deals with switch gear.



And porn.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Yea I work here at Alstom near Bluecross. I am a network technician that deals with switch gear.



They are one of the best chemical companies in town.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 10, 2012)

Ravenas said:


> They are one of the best chemical companies in town.



We make turbines for energy production


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 10, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> We make turbines for energy production




Oh I had a buddy in undergrad and I remember him telling me they made chemicals... Must be a different company.

Oh and I hate electrical engineering.


----------



## Frick (Dec 10, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Thats just it man. I'm not dependent. A GPS would never put me in danger. I don't even own a smart phone!  My cell is just a normal flip phone with a old school keypad.



You work with Apple products.



Ravenas said:


> Oh and I hate electrical engineering.



HEATHEN


----------



## Kreij (Dec 10, 2012)

Let's keep this on topic people.


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 12, 2012)

http://au.news.yahoo.com/technology...ice-warn-of-safety-concerns-from-google-maps/


----------



## hellrazor (Dec 12, 2012)

Okay, so hackers (as far as I know) have never (okay, maybe once or twice) killed or hurt anybody through their hacking, but Apple actually pulls it off?


----------



## Ravenas (Dec 12, 2012)

hellrazor said:


> Okay, so hackers (as far as I know) have never (okay, maybe once or twice) killed or hurt anybody through their hacking, but Apple actually pulls it off?



So it's Apple's fault when someone dies from driving because they were watching a screen rather than watching what the should be watching which is the ROAD for christ sakes?


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 13, 2012)

Anyone here believe in Darwin's view of evolution?

So what are we complaining about?

Too many Apple fanboys as it is... so... survival of the fittest! 

It might make a good reality show. Should I phone Simon Cowell, or will you?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 13, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wonder if they even teach kids how to read maps anymore. I remember when I was in school they would teach us how to read maps, use a compass, balance check books, mail letters. They haven't even taught my kids how to write cursive yet. I had to start teaching them. Also the "history" they learn is so PC it makes me sick and they learn so LITTLE about how the world and government really works. Most think the president makes the laws.



Dude they never taught me that shit when I was in grade school haha. I have close to zero sense of direction.


----------



## ALMOSTunseen (Dec 13, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Dude they never taught me that shit when I was in grade school haha. I have close to zero sense of direction.


The Australian education system is ok in some areas, other then the fact that they just got the results back from a survey that states that 25% of grade 4 student are below reading and writing standards. Though the education is good, I remember getting my cursive writing pen licence. Yes in Australia now for school you have to do "Outdoor Education" camps, where they teach you all the map reading, compass work. Though most of my knowledge is from camping with my father.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 13, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Dude they never taught me that shit when I was in grade school haha. I have close to zero sense of direction.



Ha ! Sense of direction is an innate ability, not something learned. Put on a blindfold and spin around in circles a couple of times and then guess which direction you are facing. If you get it right more often than not you have a good sense of direction. 

@TMM : Do they even teach Geography in schools any more? We had to label al the states on a blank US map AND fill in all the state capitals and know where major cities were located.
Now days US kids can't even find their own home on a map.


----------

